# Clunk... Clunk... Clunk...



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

*Clunk... Clunk... Clunk... (FIXED!)*

Thats what I'm hearing... It happend when I first did the swap to the manual.... about every 4-7 seconds I'd hear a mild to light sound (clunk) like someone just hit the transmission with a hammer... Today it got worse, louder and about ever 2-3 seconds. 

It only happens when I'm accelerating under load (meaning I can't get the sound to occur if i just push the car), if I depress the clutch it dissappears or if I lift off the throttle it dissapears.

I can feel the clunk through the clutch pedal and the shifter the most. 

My guess right now... I was given the wrong axles. It looks about the same as my auto tranny axles but I'm not sure if that would cause the sound.... Second guess, wheels are out of alignment and causing the axles to pull out slightly from the differential housing... (although that seems farfetched)..

Can anyone relate or help??? Thanks!


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

sounds like the axels... BUT, a clunk clunk clunk... you would hear it when you push it when the cars off... ummm you said you only hear it when under load.. like WOT?... man, im clueless..


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Yeah it stops if i lift off the throttle from a cruising speed and if I depress the clutch...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

As I'm sitting here thinking about it w/ Harris and Deric, I think it can't be the transmission because I can FEEL it pretty hard through the pedal (which is cable driven), and therefore the shock has to be coming through the firewall... Only thing rubbing I can see down there is the shift linkage and the sway bar... maybe the shock (clunk) is going through the sway bar, through the linkage thus causing me to feel it through the shifter and the clutch pedal at the same time??? (sway bar is connected to the chassis right under the firewall)


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

check yoru exhaust for rubbing against the swaybar.. you have ST bars right?.. mine had MASSive rubbing issues, you just did the swap, so the engine may have been leaning too far one way or the other now with the different tranny.. check clearnance from exhaust/swaybar


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

hmm maybe if the front dogbone mount is pushin up to high...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Well guess what??? On my way to school about an hour ago the thing wouldn't pull out of 1st gear at a stop light... i turned it off and it still wouldn't come out of first... I guess I can get a better picture of what my problem is now huh?

What a week... Missing first day of class right now...


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Sounds like you Installed something wrong internaly with the clutch?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Nah it was driving fine for a long time... just had this clunking sound ever since I put the tranny in... became more serious this morning and finally broke this afternoon...


----------



## dookie (May 21, 2002)

check your motor mounts, i'm guessing you had changed crossmembers for the swap. also check to see if the crossmember is bolted tightly to the chassis.


----------



## fos160se (Oct 23, 2002)

When I got my Sabre (Pulsar SSS) I had the same problem. It was still under garentee from the dealer. I would also not shift out of 1st gear when the car was standing still and had a knock on the gear leaver and clutch pedal while accelerating. I took it back to be repaired and 4 days later I got my car back, it turn out to be one of the bearings inside the gearbox that were damaged.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Yeah that's pretty much what I'm stuck with doing here! Same sypmtoms, a knock in acceleration in any gear and poof... Gotta work on the car today...


----------



## Zero66 (Oct 21, 2003)

i think you should take out your tranny and inspect the clutch and the TOB to see if it has been installed correctly? or maybe if something has happend to the peices. Just a thought though


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Like I said, I can actually still drive the car... its not the clutch or TOB, those are operating fine. I can actually move the car in 1st gear it just won't come out of first gear....


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Ok car is running again! StealthB14 (Sam) came over today and helped me lift that stupid 'new' tranny into place... its running now... but I don't know if this new tranny is worth two cents either! Well I guess I can rebuild the old one so that when this one goes I can have one good one finally!!!

I traded one set of sounds and vibrations for another...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Nevermind... this new tranny pops out of 3rd gear!!! AAAAAAAAAAAGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! :balls: :balls: :balls:  :crazy:    :wtf:


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

James... my friend.. it is your destiny to be an auto'd sentra.. lol


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I know!!! FAWK!!! At least the auto was fun and reliable!!! man.... SUCKS BALLS!!! I hate taking that thing on and off its like a million and a half pounds!!!


----------

